# Heat Shrink Tubing For Added Grip



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Have you guys seen this stuff? It is heat shrink tubing that was designed for fishing rods. This could work on blowguns too!

http://www.mudhole.com/Specials/Cyber-Monday/Colored-Heat-Shrink-Grip-Material

http://www.mudhole.com/Brands/Flocked-Rubber-Shrink-Tube


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

I used to have something similar. My buddy used to work in a coal mine, and they used this stuff after splicing wires, to cover it back up. Works great.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

saw it on the SSF


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool stuff. It would look really neat over a pvc or aluminum homemade.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I am about to order some for my poly slingshots. May order a smaller size for one of my pipes to try out.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

that would be cool!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder if there is a possible application of using it to add an extension to say a 5ft to get a 7 footer. ect.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

And on that site, an idea for ghost ring material! Visiting my local sporting goods store this weekend.


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

Treefork,

The best (for competition grade shooting) joined barrels are those that are machine screwed together. Any other joint method allows for sligh gaps, air leaks, "clicks" (where the tailcone catches on the joints.

These are fine (negligible) for a casual or newbie shooter, maybe even for close range hunting or fishing shots, but for any log range hunting or serious competitve target shooting, you want a seamless one piece barrel. I have used a machine screwed barrel once ... super expensive, but amazing. My first blowgun was a 4 piece 0.40 cal. back packer. I still have it, and show it to my students as an example of what NOT to buy.


----------

